
Vuez – A very simple but powerful state management for vuejs projects - markselby
https://github.com/markselby9/vuez
======
markselby
Vuez is a very simple state management library for Vue.js projects, with only
two APIs. Please kindly check the repo and demo projects if you are interested
:)

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
antman
>Whenever you are interested in monitoring an object or an event, start a new
column in the table with a new name, with an object you plan to monitor

row?

~~~
markselby
Yes that's roughly the general idea. If you're interested in something named
'foo'(let's say an object), use store.observe('foo', some_object) to observe
it, then define some actions on the name 'foo' wherever it's convenient. Next
time you call the store.observe('foo', changed_object) somewhere, if the
object is changed, the actions would be automatically triggered.

